# Reel Woman/ Kim Couture has passed away



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Kim left us earlier this morning. Rest in peace sweet lady. You will be missed. If you have any pictures of Kim, please post them here for her memorial.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Very sad indeed! I hate cancer!

Please merge my thread Mont.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Very sad to hear this. She will be missed by many.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

So Sad very sweet Lady She will be missed. Prayers to her family.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

She fought the good fight.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Prayers sent. Sad deal.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Prayers sent, sorry Mont.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Prayer sent ! Never ween any of here post . May god be with her family .


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Prayers sent


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Sad news. Prayers sent.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Prayers sent


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

In the time that we here on 2-Cool have been together as a family we have lost several good friends and dear hearts. This is a tough one. The world just doesn't seem as nice, as good or as much fun as it did while she was with us. Although we are diminished at her loss we are blessed and enriched by having known her and stood in her light. 

Kim's enthusiasm, zest for life and love of her friends family and fishing made her a very special person and a joy to be around. Her boundless energy and selfless efforts in the causes of CCA and SCA marked her as a most generous person and one who loved fishing and cared much for the groups that worked to make it better for all of us. Her courageous battle with all her ailments drained her of her physical ability but her loving heart carried her on. 

Her like will never pass this way again and she will long be remembered. Good night Kim we will always love you and cherish your memory. Go now and sleep in peace in God's tender care.

Back in the days before 2-Cool there was a fishing forum comprised of a bunch of Yankees (we won't mention any names). This is where I first met Kim. We had been knowing each other and back and forth in postings and PMs for a year or so. She once PMed me and asked me to vote for her in some contest or other and win a car. She didn't win but we had a lot of fun laughing about that later on. 

She is the one that gave me the heads up about 2-Cool. Another member of the OTHER site was a guy named Monty Weeks. He had gotten fed up with the management of that OTHER site and decided to start a site for us Texans. Kim called me on the phone and asked me if I'd heard about it. I hadn't so she invited me to check it out. I did and immediately signed up. 

Since then we have fished and Jammed and partied and "gathered" together many time. She got me involved in CCA and SCA and I was always amazed at her energy and selfless devotion. 

Always ready to help anyone with a need she was as generous a person as I've ever known. No one has ever had a greater impact on 2-Cool. She helped to shape it from the beginning and just by her presence she helped define our personality. She was always part of the heart of the group until her health began to fail and she just couldn't get out as much as she had before. 

Fishing with her was a hoot. Watching her catch a fish was almost as much fun as catching one yourself. She knew her way around a rod and reel too. 

Here's a few pics of Kim livin' the life she loved...


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

.


----------



## Capt Tom (Jul 16, 2005)

Wow Jack, it has been a long time and thanks for a walk down memory lane. Prayers sent out for a wonderful woman.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers for families loss.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Walkin' Jack said:


> Fishing with her was a hoot. Watching her catch a fish was almost as much fun as catching one yourself. She knew her way around a rod and reel too.


Nice Testimonial Jack.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

angelsm


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Walkin' Jack said:


> In the time that we here on 2-Cool have been together as a family we have lost several good friends and dear hearts. This is a tough one. The world just doesn't seem as nice, as good or as much fun as it did while she was with us. Although we are diminished at her loss we are blessed and enriched by having known her and stood in her light.
> 
> Kim's enthusiasm, zest for life and love of her friends family and fishing made her a very special person and a joy to be around. Her boundless energy and selfless efforts in the causes of CCA and SCA marked her as a most generous person and one who loved fishing and cared much for the groups that worked to make it better for all of us. Her courageous battle with all her ailments drained her of her physical ability but her loving heart carried her on.
> 
> ...


Jack has a knack for immortalizing people. 
Thanks for the background, and my condolences to the family.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Prayers headed up.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

What a wonderful lady she was...and in so many ways. One that always made you feel welcome, even if you were a complete stranger. Always a smile, a laugh and a warm hug. I remember many Saltwater Conservation Assoc. meetings with her and Ed, banquets, fall flounder fishing, and warehouse music jams! She will truly be missed. RIP in peace Kim...you were loved by many. Truly a sad day.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Prayers....


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

Prayers sent that way.

God Bless


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

Prayers for the family.
R.I.P.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

prayers sent


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

That's a real shame, Kim was a great person.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Prayers up.


----------



## bigbarr (Mar 9, 2010)

How sad,,,,,,,,,, Prayers sent to her family


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Condolences and prayers go out to the family and all her friends. Sad news.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Prayers for her family


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

My prayers


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Goodbye Kim. I know EZ Ed, Vic and many others will be where you are going and the fishing will be amazing. Tight lines always. We will miss you!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Another of the good ones gone. RIP, Kim!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

A few more pics.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

my condolences to the family , she seems really special .


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe she was one of my customers. Very sad indeed.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

RIP Reel Woman


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Rest in peace, Kim...you and Ed are finally reunited...


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Extremely sad news. Lots of hearts broken, she was special.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

That pic of her with Vic is really something. A sad day in 2cool.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> Rest in peace, Kim...you and Ed are finally reunited...


Yessir they are!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Here are a few more pics.
A great lady, indeed.
RIP Kim.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Wow woke up to this on Facebook this morning. Rest in peace Kim. You will be missed. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Sent up.


----------



## livintofish (Dec 4, 2009)

Prayers Sent up


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

*A special lady indeed*

Heather and I send heartfelt prayers and condolences to the family. Kim was one of the absolute sweetest ladies that we have ever met. I think our sadness pales in comparison to EZ Ed's joy. Rest in peace Kim.

Rex & Heather


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

RIP sweet lady..Prayers up..


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Prayers sent!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

vitamin sea said:


> Heather and I send heartfelt prayers and condolences to the family. Kim was one of the absolute sweetest ladies that we have ever met. I think our sadness pales in comparison to EZ Ed's joy. Rest in peace Kim.
> 
> Rex & Heather


 Perfectly said Rex, RIP Kim.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

Wow...very sad to hear that. Kim was one of the first 2coolers that I met way back. RIP Reel Woman...


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Sad news, but looking at all the pictures and reading the posts, I can't help but smile. I never met her, but sounds like a great person.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

The pic of her with Vic was taken inside the "Whale". Ed loved that thing and her too.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Prayers sent up. I did not know her but you can tell she was a beautiful person and full of energy by looking at those pictures. RIP.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

So sad to hear but glad to know she is at peace and will no longer suffer. Kim was a one of a kind lady and a many have said she helped shape 2 cool from the beginning. I meet her at the first gathering 15 years ago and we where immediately friends from day one. I do not recall ever seeing Kim without a smile on her face or laughing at something.

Rest in peace my good friend and God Bless you.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I didn't know her but she sounds to be a wonderful person. God please send all the help you can spare to the cancer doctors to find a cure.
RIP.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

activescrape said:


> That pic of her with Vic is really something. A sad day in 2cool.


Mine too, Mike.. Two very special people... Gone far too soon....sad2sm


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Sad. Looks like she really enjoyed life, though, and had a great time while she was here. She's in a better place now, though, and the pain is gone.

God, I hate cancer....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Tortuga said:


> Mine too, Mike.. Two very special people... Gone far too soon....sad2sm


Yessir!


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

RIP, I wish that I would have met her.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear that. Sure gonna miss her at the gatherings


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I'm sure she has already found every good flounder spot in heaven, Ed and her are slaying them as I type.. RIP sweet Kimmy, my love and admiration for you and Ed will live on forever.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rip
lost my gf in 96, cancer sucks!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Never met Kim, enjoyed her and Eds posts here...ran into Ed and the whale once....he was proud of that beast...God Bless em both. RIP.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Oh Kimmy! I am going to miss you so much! I still remember the day we met. It was in the fall of 2001 and I had been out fishing by myself. As I was pulling into the slip at the GYB you were standing there waiting on me. You took my roap, and as I turned the motor off you said "Hi, my name is Kim....and we are going to be friends!" I looked up and saw your awesome smile and gold flounder necklace and from that day, friends we were. I had never met another girl that wore a gold Flounder. You wanted to see my Big one. What??? How did you know I caught a Big one that day? I thought I was in my secret honey hole! Turned out Raymond could see me fishing with his binoculars. LOL I had never even heard of 2coolfishing before that day. That night though, I headed home, unloaded, and went to my first SCA meeting where you introduced me to friends that I would end up having from that day on. There were times we would wonder if we were having too much fun... and then say NAH!! and off we would go. The last time I saw you, not even a week ago, you said "It's been a fun journey! It's been a good roll!" Yes, it has. I know God Blessed both of us with that visit. So many memories, so much to talk about. Go rest now my friend. You, Ed, Vic, and David save me some Big ones ok? I love you Kimmy, and will see you on the other side


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

allicat said:


> Oh Kimmy! I am going to miss you so much! I still remember the day we met. It was in the fall of 2001 and I had been out fishing by myself. As I was pulling into the slip at the GYB you were standing there waiting on me. You took my roap, and as I turned the motor off you said "Hi, my name is Kim....and we are going to be friends!" I looked up and saw your awesome smile and gold flounder necklace and from that day, friends we were. I had never met another girl that wore a gold Flounder. You wanted to see my Big one. What??? How did you know I caught a Big one that day? I thought I was in my secret honey hole! Turned out Raymond could see me fishing with his binoculars. LOL I had never even heard of 2coolfishing before that day. That night though, I headed home, unloaded, and went to my first SCA meeting where you introduced me to friends that I would end up having from that day on. There were times we would wonder if we were having too much fun... and then say NAH!! and off we would go. The last time I saw you, not even a week ago, you said "It's been a fun journey! It's been a good roll!" Yes, it has. I know God Blessed both of us with that visit. So many memories, so much to talk about. Go rest now my friend. You, Ed, Vic, and David save me some Big ones ok? I love you Kimmy, and will see you on the other side


God bless you girls!


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

RIP to a dear friend. I too knew Kim from the days before 2Cool was a glimmer in Monty's eye. She was truly one of the good ones and will be greatly missed.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Looks like she really enjoyed life, though, and had a great time while she was here. She's in a better place now, though, and the pain is gone.


Hah! She certainly did enjoy life and she sure did have a great time.

Henry Van **** wrote:

I am standing upon the seashore.
A ship at my side spreads her white sails to the morning breeze
and starts for the blue ocean.
She is an object of beauty and strength
and I stand and watch her until at length
she hangs like a speck of white cloud just where the sea
and the sky meet and mingle with each other.
Then someone at my side says,
'there, Sheâ€™s gone'
Gone where?
Gone from my sight, that is all.
She is just as large in mast and spar and hull
as ever she was when she left my side;
just as able to bear her load of living freight
to the place of her destination.
The diminished size is in me, not in her.
And just at the moment someone at my side says,

'There, sheâ€™s gone' there are other eyes watching her coming
and other voices ready to take up the glad shout.
'Here she comes'

Cya on the other side.

TH

*
*


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Yes ma'am. The basin was buzzing about the girl in the little green boat with an 8 lb'er. Kim told me we were going to meet you and that we should all be friends. When she decided something was happening, there was sure no stopping her. I'm thankful for the memories and that you two ladies ended up being so close. You have been on my heart this past week girl. You were such a good friend to her. Hang in there.


allicat said:


> Oh Kimmy! I am going to miss you so much! I still remember the day we met. It was in the fall of 2001 and I had been out fishing by myself. As I was pulling into the slip at the GYB you were standing there waiting on me. You took my roap, and as I turned the motor off you said "Hi, my name is Kim....and we are going to be friends!" I looked up and saw your awesome smile and gold flounder necklace and from that day, friends we were. I had never met another girl that wore a gold Flounder. You wanted to see my Big one. What??? How did you know I caught a Big one that day? I thought I was in my secret honey hole! Turned out Raymond could see me fishing with his binoculars. LOL I had never even heard of 2coolfishing before that day. That night though, I headed home, unloaded, and went to my first SCA meeting where you introduced me to friends that I would end up having from that day on. There were times we would wonder if we were having too much fun... and then say NAH!! and off we would go. The last time I saw you, not even a week ago, you said "It's been a fun journey! It's been a good roll!" Yes, it has. I know God Blessed both of us with that visit. So many memories, so much to talk about. Go rest now my friend. You, Ed, Vic, and David save me some Big ones ok? I love you Kimmy, and will see you on the other side


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

FishinChick said:


> Yes ma'am. The basin was buzzing about the girl in the little green boat with an 8 lb'er. Kim told me we were going to meet you and that we should all be friends. When she decided something was happening, there was sure no stopping her. I'm thankful for the memories and that you two ladies ended up being so close. You have been on my heart this past week girl. You were such a good friend to her. Hang in there.


Yes Mamm, you were right there in the mix with us you FishinChick you! The 3 of us made up a darn good team didn't we. Thank you for thinking of me too. I can't believe Kim and Ed are both gone. I miss both of them so much!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

OH Man !!!!, she was such a sweet lady. Really liked her and Ed.
Prayers on the way.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Condolences to the family and friends. Rip


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

It was good to see Kim at the last beach gathering. May she rest in peace.


.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

She was a wonderful person indeed. RIP sweet lady.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

While some of us never get to know (see) fellow 2cool members sometimes we feel like they are part of the family. She seemed like a very nice lady. Prayers sent to the family.


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers for all who knew her. My God give her family peice of mind knowing she is at his side now.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Good bye Reel Woman, RIP.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Prayers sent for her and the family.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

Prayers to the Family. R.I.P.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*This is from Kelley, Kim's sister!*

Thank you all for your Prayers and thoughts. Kim was my sister, and I cared for her during her illness after Ed passed. Many of your names are familiar as are many of the faces in the pictures that are posted here. She and Ed loved you all, and loved the 2coolfishing group. She loved fishing, and passed that love on to my husband and I. Several years ago, we went fishing with Trudy & Jerry, Kim and Ed. Ed caught a flounder, handed me his pole. I promptly lost his fish. Jerry handed me his pole and I lost his too. I felt very bad, but Kim passed me her pole, and helped me bring in my first flounder. After that I was "Hooked". 
Kim received a double lung transplant March 27, 2014; her passing was due to complications as a result of the transplant. With every good report, we shortly received another "bad" report. The bad reports were usually very bad. She bravely forged ahead with courage, strength and faith. Never once did she get discouraged and give up. She stood on God's word, and loved when we would pray together. She was strong willed and believed she would be healthy to fish again. She wanted so badly to live, and be with her friends; simply put, she wanted to live her life. 
Kim was always there when I needed her. She always had an encouraging word, and was always up for a good laugh or a good cry with me. We argued, we made up and we forgave. Itâ€™s what family does. She never failed to say â€œI love youâ€ when I left her house or hung up the phone. 
Thanksgiving, 2013 my husband, sister Kristen and I took her fishing. Over and over again she held out her pole for me to reel in. She'd yell "Fish on" and I'd run to reel it in. She never failed to reach out with her pole. It was just the four of us, but it was the best Thanksgiving ever. 
Now Kim is another fishing angel. She is in Heaven, with Ed fishing the Heavenly Sea of Life. Think of her often, as she will be thinking of all of you, and telling fish stories with EZ Ed, and the other 2coolfishing buddies up there. 
I was blessed to call you my sister and my friend Kimmy. I love you, and will see you on the other side. 
Thank you all again for your kind thoughts and Prayers. God Bless, and "Fish on". 
Kelley Blaylock


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers with Kim and her family. I'm glad to have had the opportunity to know and fish with Kim and Ed.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

allicat said:


> Thank you all for your Prayers and thoughts. Kim was my sister, and I cared for her during her illness after Ed passed. Many of your names are familiar as are many of the faces in the pictures that are posted here. She and Ed loved you all, and loved the 2coolfishing group. She loved fishing, and passed that love on to my husband and I. Several years ago, we went fishing with Trudy & Jerry, Kim and Ed. Ed caught a flounder, handed me his pole. I promptly lost his fish. Jerry handed me his pole and I lost his too. I felt very bad, but Kim passed me her pole, and helped me bring in my first flounder. After that I was "Hooked".
> Kim received a double lung transplant March 27, 2014; her passing was due to complications as a result of the transplant. With every good report, we shortly received another "bad" report. The bad reports were usually very bad. She bravely forged ahead with courage, strength and faith. Never once did she get discouraged and give up. She stood on God's word, and loved when we would pray together. She was strong willed and believed she would be healthy to fish again. She wanted so badly to live, and be with her friends; simply put, she wanted to live her life.
> Kim was always there when I needed her. She always had an encouraging word, and was always up for a good laugh or a good cry with me. We argued, we made up and we forgave. Itâ€™s what family does. She never failed to say â€œI love youâ€ when I left her house or hung up the phone.
> Thanksgiving, 2013 my husband, sister Kristen and I took her fishing. Over and over again she held out her pole for me to reel in. She'd yell "Fish on" and I'd run to reel it in. She never failed to reach out with her pole. It was just the four of us, but it was the best Thanksgiving ever.
> ...


So sorry Trudy had no idea with all that has been going on. Prayers to the family's and friends. And you and Jerry


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

God bless...

Â«jÂ»


----------



## rb59 (Dec 12, 2013)

*In Memory of Kim Couture*

Hello Everyone,
Kimberly was my sister-in-law who fought a tough fight after her double lung transplant. She introduced Kelley and I to flounder fishing with her husband Ed Olsen several years back. We always had fun and then would come home and laugh at each other's missed opportunities of catching them. After Ed passed while helping Kim with her orientation at Methodist, we managed to get Kim back out with us on Thanksgiving 2014 for a nice fishing trip at the Engineer Center near the ferry. As a retired member of the Army, my wife and I took both Kim and her other sister there for some flounder fishing. We had a blast and tore them up even though it was a cool day and we could only keep 2 each. Kim would work the bank and her pole and yell, fish on and we all would help her. Even though she had her oxygen bottle, it did not slow her down. It was a great holiday and we enjoyed every minute of it. 
After her double lung transplant, she needed care 24/7 so my wife, her other sister, and I all took shifts each day and night to ensure she got it. That's what family does. Pull up your boot straps and take care of family. She did get well enough to get back out and do her shopping but then became ill again and could never make a full recovery. 
We will miss her as well as Ed. I know they both are watching over us in heaven and laughing when we miss the one that got away. That's what family does. 
WE WILL MISS YOU KIMBERLY!!!

Tight Lines,
Ray Blaylock (U.S. Army, retired)


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Great tributes here. Thanks for sharing your stories. Prayers and blessings sent.


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Thank you all for the beautiful words, pictures, and prayers for Kimmy's family. They are much needed, and very much appreciated. 

There are plans in the works for a memorial for Kim, but not firmed up. Details to follow. Please feel free to PM me.

Trudy


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

*From Kim's son Grant Cuture*

For anyone interested my Mothers Kimberly C. Couture Celebration of life is scheduled for Friday October 9th at 3pm at the National Cremation service on HWY 6 near Bear Creek in Houston Texas..Gathering etc at 2pm with Service starting promptly at 3pm....Following will be a Dinner at Clay's restaurant for anyone that would like to attend....We appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers at this time....For anyone that would like to attend please contact me so I can get an idea of attendance. ...Thx Grant


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

allicat said:


> For anyone interested my Mothers Kimberly C. Couture Celebration of life is scheduled for Friday October 9th at 3pm at the National Cremation service on HWY 6 near Bear Creek in Houston Texas..Gathering etc at 2pm with Service starting promptly at 3pm....Following will be a Dinner at Clay's restaurant for anyone that would like to attend....We appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers at this time....For anyone that would like to attend please contact me so I can get an idea of attendance. ...Thx Grant


Just wondering if anyone besides Jack, Steve, Jerry and I were going to make it to Kim's memorial tomorrow??


----------



## klb4270 (Sep 29, 2015)

To all 2coolfishing friends that were planning to attend Kimberly Couture's Memorial on Oct. 24.

Due to the weather conditions, we have decided to postpone Kim's Memorial to another weekend. We would like to reschedule at the next beach gathering. As soon as we know when that will be, we will post another date. 

Thank you all for the thoughts and Prayers, and kind words. We are so sorry, but feel the poor weather conditions would not be safe to travel in, or be outside with thunder and lightning. We hope you understand, and will try to attend the upcoming memorial. 

Thank you,
Kelley Blaylock
713-376-4864


----------

